# IR interests. Anyone converted a camera?



## Nuts4CorgiButts (Feb 4, 2017)

I've been reading up on digital IR conversions. I would like to go through Lifepixel.com and wonder if anyone has made the leap. They offer so many options! DSLR, PnS, mirrorless. But also the advice is a bit confusing this "lens not that one. But only for this style" kind of stuff. I don't have a camera I want to convert. I am planning on buying a use or cheaper option but still want to go with a good choice. 
If you've converted a camera to IR please tell me all about it. What was your first choice? Do you wish you made a different decision? What camera/lens did you go with?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## petrochemist (Feb 5, 2017)

I've converted a couple of cheap compact cameras (£3 each), but for my IR photography almost exclusively use a full spectrum converted mirrorless camera that I brought pre-converted.
With this I'm able to use a vast range of lenses both native & adapted, I can fit filters to the front of the lens to restrict the wavelengths to match any of the conversions available (and loads more) and yet can still see through the viewfinder.
The model I end up with wasn't quite what I'd really have liked, but buying a newer model & getting it converted would have been far too expensive with the commitments of family life. The one I brought actually cost less than I'd seen any conversion offered for.


----------



## Nuts4CorgiButts (Feb 5, 2017)

That would be nice. I haven't been able to find a mirrorless for sale that I can afford. But I'll keep looking. I haven't found any pre converted as of yet. I was thinking of buying a used point and shoot, like a Coolpix, and sending it off. They charge $175 to convert it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## petrochemist (Feb 5, 2017)

E-bay usually has a selection of pre-converted models, they're mainly in the states which limited my selection, but it shouldn't be an issue for you 
A quick search shows reasonable models from about $200 to $1700 currently. 
There are also a range compact models that are cheaper, including some Chinese ones I've not seen before. 
For the very cheapest options search for ghost hunting cameras (which will be much the same as the ones I converted myself).
You really want a model that offers CWB & RAW as the normal white balance settings won't be appropriate for any color IR.

I think there are probably also a number available on the IR forum at Buy, Sell or Barter your IR equipment | Global Infrared Photography Village


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 5, 2017)

I've got a P7100 converted to 820nm.


----------



## Nuts4CorgiButts (Feb 5, 2017)

Thank you everyone!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Nuts4CorgiButts (Feb 5, 2017)

I'll be checking out ebay. And the forums. I'm ready to do this. Just need to find some equipment I can afford.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Nuts4CorgiButts (Feb 8, 2017)

I ordered a preconverted by kolari canon sx400 with a 590nm filter.  i should get it next week! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## petrochemist (Feb 8, 2017)

Nuts4CorgiButts said:


> I ordered a preconverted by kolari canon sx400 with a 590nm filter.  i should get it next week!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Nuts4CorgiButts (Feb 18, 2017)

Ok I got my camera! I've only had time for literally this single image, as I was heading out the door when the postman walked up. My concern is the blur and fringe. Is this in the lens or operator error? 





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 18, 2017)

You may need to focus manually.  IR focuses at a different plane than visible light.


----------



## Nuts4CorgiButts (Feb 21, 2017)

480sparky said:


> You may need to focus manually.  IR focuses at a different plane than visible light.


This is a point and shoot camera that should be focused for IR. I just sent the camera back to recalibrate because it is just simply blurry. I thought it was me, but it's not.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------

